# Backplate der Silent Loop 360 vom MB lösen



## withnoSkill (28. Oktober 2018)

*Backplate der Silent Loop 360 vom MB lösen*

Hey Leute,

ich bekomme die Backplate der Silent Loop nicht von meinem Mainboard. Stelle ich mich unfähig an oder gibt es da nen Kniff? Problem ist, dass ich ja diese metallplättchen drehen muss, um das Gewinde rauszubekommen.

Bild im Anhang! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß wer, wie vorzugehen ist?

Grüße


----------



## ForceScout (3. November 2018)

*AW: Backplate der Silent Loop 360 vom MB lösen*

Echt, hier hat keiner geantwortet? ^^
Also wenn das Problem immer noch bestehen sollte.... kannste auch von innen auf die GewindeHülsen drücken dann sollten die rauskommen.
Normalerweise ist es immer eher das Problem das einem der ganze Kram von alleine entgegen kommt


----------



## be quiet! Support (5. November 2018)

*AW: Backplate der Silent Loop 360 vom MB lösen*

Hallo withnoskill,

im Prinzip solltest du die Backplate einfach rausdrücken können.
Teilweise wurde mir von kunden berichtet das die Hülsen etwas aufgebogen sind.
Sollte das der Fall sein,  gib mir gerne Bescheid, wir lassen dir dann eine neue zukommen.

VG

Marco


----------



## muchomambo (22. Januar 2019)

*AW: Backplate der Silent Loop 360 vom MB lösen*

Hallo,

ich hänge mich hier mal dran.
Habe das gleiche Problem. Ich bekomme die Backplate nicht mehr ab!
2 der 4 Pins gehen ganz normal raus, 2 bleiben richtig fest stecken.
Hab schon von oben gedrückt, von unten gezogen (Befestigungsschraube der Pumpeneinheit genutzt) aber die beiden rühren sich nicht.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Bin ehrlich etwas verzweifelt?!


----------

